# هااااااااااام وعاجل



## johna&jesus (3 فبراير 2011)

_*اخوتى الاحباء. سلام ونعمة ليكم. جتلي رسالة اليوم من مصر وانة العذرة ظهرت الاب كاهن اسمة ابونا بالمون من السويس وقالت لة اطلب من كل شعب مصر قراءة الانجيل سفر أشعياء الاصحاح 19 وكمان طلبت منة وقالت انة لازم كل الشعب القبطى فى مصر يدهن بيتة بزيت مقدس ويعلم اشارة صليب من الزيت المقدس على بابة .رجاء ارسال هذة الرسالة الى كل معارفك*_
_*الرساله دى انا شوفتها على الفيس  وفعلا ناس قريبى قالولى على الحكايه دى *_
_*ياريت تنشروها وحتى لو مش حقيقة اهو بيوتنا تاخد بركة الزيت وربنا يقدم الصالح*_​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 فبراير 2011)

*وحي من جهة مصر هوذا الرب راكب على سحابة سريعة و قادم الى مصر فترتجف اوثان مصر من وجهه و يذوب قلب مصر داخلها* 2  و اهيج مصريين على مصريين فيحاربون كل واحد اخاه و كل واحد صاحبه مدينة مدينة و مملكة مملكة* 3  و تهراق روح مصر داخلها و افني مشورتها فيسالون الاوثان و العازفين و اصحاب التوابع و العرافين* 4  و اغلق على المصريين في يد مولى قاس فيتسلط عليهم ملك عزيز يقول السيد رب الجنود* 5  و تنشف المياه من البحر و يجف النهر و ييبس* 6  و تنتن الانهار و تضعف و تجف سواقي مصر و يتلف القصب و الاسل* 7  و الرياض على النيل على حافة النيل و كل مزرعة على النيل تيبس و تتبدد و لا تكون* 8  و الصيادون يئنون و كل الذين يلقون شصا في النيل ينوحون و الذين يبسطون شبكة على وجه المياه يحزنون* 9  و يخزى الذين يعملون الكتان الممشط و الذين يحيكون الانسجة البيضاء*  (أشعياء 19 :1-9)*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*اخوتى الاحباء. سلام ونعمة ليكم. جتلي رسالة اليوم من مصر وانة العذرة ظهرت الاب كاهن اسمة ابونا بالمون من السويس وقالت لة اطلب من كل شعب مصر قراءة الانجيل سفر أشعياء الاصحاح 19 وكمان طلبت منة وقالت انة لازم كل الشعب القبطى فى مصر يدهن بيتة بزيت مقدس ويعلم اشارة صليب من الزيت المقدس على بابة .رجاء ارسال هذة الرسالة الى كل معارفك*_
> _*الرساله دى انا شوفتها على الفيس  وفعلا ناس قريبى قالولى على الحكايه دى *_
> _*ياريت تنشروها وحتى لو مش حقيقة اهو بيوتنا تاخد بركة الزيت وربنا يقدم الصالح*_​



*فعلا انا عرفت هذا الخبر امس

وفعلت كما جاء فى الرسالة*


----------



## BITAR (3 فبراير 2011)

*حدث فعلا معنا فى منطقتنا*
*ودهن الجميع المنازل*​


----------



## MAJI (3 فبراير 2011)

ليتمجد اسم الرب كل حين
العذراء امنا ويؤمن بها المصريين كلهم مسيحيين ومسلمين
وهنا قد اوصت الشعب المصري بشئ واوصت الشعب القبطي بشئ 
اوصت السيدة العذراء الشعب المصري بقراءة الانجيل
واوصت الشعب القبطي بدهن بيتهم بالزيت المقدس الذي يحفظهم من الفساد والشر 
شكرا للخبر اتمنى ان ينفذ الجميع وصايا العذراء


----------



## السـامرية (3 فبراير 2011)

*ياريتنى اقدر اعمل زيكوا للاسف انا فى بيت مسلم بس هاصلى وادعى كتير ان ربنا يزيح عننا الظلم والهم دة عن قريب
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 فبراير 2011)

السـامرية قال:


> *ياريتنى اقدر اعمل زيكوا للاسف انا فى بيت مسلم بس هاصلى وادعى كتير ان ربنا يزيح عننا الظلم والهم دة عن قريب
> *​



*وهذا يكفى أختنا الحبيبة*


----------



## ميرنا (3 فبراير 2011)

طايبب زيت ايه اللى ادهن بيه اى زيت من دير ولا زيت ايه


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 فبراير 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> طايبب زيت ايه اللى ادهن بيه اى زيت من دير ولا زيت ايه



*أى زيت مصلى يا أستاذه ..... *


----------



## govany shenoda (3 فبراير 2011)

انا سمعت الرساله ديه
فليتمجد اسم الرب​


----------



## النهيسى (3 فبراير 2011)

حاضر
ربنا مع مصر وكل شعب المسيح
شكرا جداا
​


----------



## noraa (3 فبراير 2011)

امين  ممكن زيت قديسين 
 وَحْيٌ مِنْ جِهَةِ مِصْرَ: «هُوَذَا الرَّبُّ رَاكِبٌ عَلَى سَحَابَةٍ سَرِيعَةٍ وَقَادِمٌ إِلَى مِصْرَ فَتَرْتَجِفُ أَوْثَانُ مِصْرَ مِنْ وَجْهِهِ وَيَذُوبُ قَلْبُ مِصْرَ دَاخِلَهَا. 
2 وَأُهَيِّجُ مِصْرِيِّينَ عَلَى مِصْرِيِّينَ فَيُحَارِبُونَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ أَخَاهُ وَكُلُّ وَاحِدٍ صَاحِبَهُ: مَدِينَةٌ مَدِينَةً وَمَمْلَكَةٌ مَمْلَكَةً. 
3 وَتُهْرَاقُ رُوحُ مِصْرَ دَاخِلَهَا. وَأُفْنِي مَشُورَتَهَا فَيَسْأَلُونَ الأَوْثَانَ وَالْعَازِفِينَ وَأَصْحَابَ التَّوَابِعِ وَالْعَرَّافِينَ. 
4 وَأُغْلِقُ عَلَى الْمِصْرِيِّينَ فِي يَدِ مَوْلىً قَاسٍ فَيَتَسَلَّطُ عَلَيْهِمْ مَلِكٌ عَزِيزٌ يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ. 
5 «وَتُنَشَّفُ الْمِيَاهُ مِنَ الْبَحْرِ وَيَجِفُّ النَّهْرُ وَيَيْبَسُ. 
6 وَتُنْتِنُ الأَنْهَارُ وَتَضْعُفُ وَتَجِفُّ سَوَاقِي مِصْرَ وَيَتْلَفُ الْقَصَبُ وَالأَسَلُ. 
7 وَالرِّيَاضُ عَلَى حَافَةِ النِّيلِ وَكُلُّ مَزْرَعَةٍ عَلَى النِّيلِ تَيْبَسُ وَتَتَبَدَّدُ وَلاَ تَكُونُ. 
8 وَالصَّيَّادُونَ يَئِنُّونَ وَكُلُّ الَّذِينَ يُلْقُونَ شِصّاً فِي النِّيلِ يَنُوحُونَ. وَالَّذِينَ يَبْسُطُونَ شَبَكَةً عَلَى وَجْهِ الْمِيَاهِ يَحْزَنُونَ 
9 وَيَخْزَى الَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ الْكَتَّانَ الْمُمَشَّطَ وَالَّذِينَ يَحِيكُونَ الأَنْسِجَةَ الْبَيْضَاءَ. 
10 وَتَكُونُ عُمُدُهَا مَسْحُوقَةً وَكُلُّ الْعَامِلِينَ بِالأُجْرَةِ مُكْتَئِبِي النَّفْسِ. 
11 «إِنَّ رُؤَسَاءَ صُوعَنَ أَغْبِيَاءَ! حُكَمَاءُ مُشِيرِي فِرْعَوْنَ مَشُورَتُهُمْ بَهِيمِيَّةٌ. كَيْفَ تَقُولُونَ لِفِرْعَوْنَ: أَنَا ابْنُ حُكَمَاءَ ابْنُ مُلُوكٍ قُدَمَاءَ. 
12 فَأَيْنَ هُمْ حُكَمَاؤُكَ؟ فَلْيُخْبِرُوكَ. لِيَعْرِفُوا مَاذَا قَضَى بِهِ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ عَلَى مِصْرَ. 
13 رُؤَسَاءُ صُوعَنَ صَارُوا أَغْبِيَاءَ. رُؤَسَاءُ نُوفَ انْخَدَعُوا. وَأَضَلَّ مِصْرَ وُجُوهُ أَسْبَاطِهَا. 
14 مَزَجَ الرَّبُّ فِي وَسَطِهَا رُوحَ غَيٍّ فَأَضَلُّوا مِصْرَ فِي كُلِّ عَمَلِهَا كَتَرَنُّحِ السَّكْرَانِ فِي قَيْئِهِ. 
15 فَلاَ يَكُونُ لِمِصْرَ عَمَلٌ يَعْمَلُهُ رَأْسٌ أَوْ ذَنَبٌ نَخْلَةٌ أَوْ أَسَلَةٌ. 
16 فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ تَكُونُ مِصْرُ كَالنِّسَاءِ فَتَرْتَعِدُ وَتَرْجُفُ مِنْ هَزَّةِ يَدِ رَبِّ الْجُنُودِ الَّتِي يَهُزُّهَا عَلَيْهَا. 
17 «وَتَكُونُ أَرْضُ يَهُوذَا رُعْباً لِمِصْرَ. كُلُّ مَنْ تَذَكَّرَهَا يَرْتَعِبُ مِنْ أَمَامِ قَضَاءِ رَبِّ الْجُنُودِ الَّذِي يَقْضِي بِهِ عَلَيْهَا. 
18 «فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ يَكُونُ فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ خَمْسُ مُدُنٍ تَتَكَلَّمُ بِلُغَةِ كَنْعَانَ وَتَحْلِفُ لِرَبِّ الْجُنُودِ يُقَالُ لإِحْدَاهَا «مَدِينَةُ الشَّمْسِ». 
19 فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ يَكُونُ مَذْبَحٌ لِلرَّبِّ فِي وَسَطِ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ وَعَمُودٌ لِلرَّبِّ عِنْدَ تُخُمِهَا. 
20 فَيَكُونُ عَلاَمَةً وَشَهَادَةً لِرَبِّ الْجُنُودِ فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ. لأَنَّهُمْ يَصْرُخُونَ إِلَى الرَّبِّ بِسَبَبِ الْمُضَايِقِينَ فَيُرْسِلُ لَهُمْ مُخَلِّصاً وَمُحَامِياً وَيُنْقِذُهُمْ. 
21 فَيُعْرَفُ الرَّبُّ فِي مِصْرَ وَيَعْرِفُ الْمِصْريُّونَ الرَّبَّ فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ وَيُقَدِّمُونَ ذَبِيحَةً وَتَقْدِمَةً وَيَنْذُرُونَ لِلرَّبِّ نَذْراً وَيُوفُونَ بِهِ. 
22 وَيَضْرِبُ الرَّبُّ مِصْرَ ضَارِباً فَشَافِياً فَيَرْجِعُونَ إِلَى الرَّبِّ فَيَسْتَجِيبُ لَهُمْ وَيَشْفِيهِمْ. 
23 «فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ تَكُونُ سِكَّةٌ مِنْ مِصْرَ إِلَى أَشُّورَ فَيَجِيءُ الأَشُّورِيُّونَ إِلَى مِصْرَ وَالْمِصْرِيُّونَ إِلَى أَشُّورَ وَيَعْبُدُ الْمِصْرِيُّونَ مَعَ الأَشُّورِيِّينَ. 
24 فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ يَكُونُ إِسْرَائِيلُ ثُلْثاً لِمِصْرَ وَلأَشُّورَ بَرَكَةً فِي الأَرْضِ 
25 بِهَا يُبَارِكُ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ قَائِلاً: مُبَارَكٌ شَعْبِي مِصْرُ وَعَمَلُ يَدَيَّ أَشُّورُ وَمِيرَاثِي إِسْرَائِيلُ


----------



## النهيسى (3 فبراير 2011)

*1 وَحْيٌ مِنْ جِهَةِ مِصْرَ: هُوَذَا الرَّبُّ رَاكِبٌ عَلَى سَحَابَةٍ سَرِيعَةٍ وَقَادِمٌ إِلَى مِصْرَ، فَتَرْتَجِفُ أَوْثَانُ مِصْرَ مِنْ وَجْهِهِ، وَيَذُوبُ قَلْبُ مِصْرَ دَاخِلَهَا.
2 وَأُهَيِّجُ مِصْرِيِّينَ عَلَى مِصْرِيِّينَ، فَيُحَارِبُونَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ أَخَاهُ وَكُلُّ وَاحِدٍ صَاحِبَهُ: مَدِينَةٌ مَدِينَةً، وَمَمْلَكَةٌ مَمْلَكَةً.
3 وَتُهْرَاقُ رُوحُ مِصْرَ دَاخِلَهَا، وَأُفْنِي مَشُورَتَهَا، فَيَسْأَلُونَ الأَوْثَانَ وَالْعَازِفِينَ وَأَصْحَابَ التَّوَابعِ وَالْعَرَّافِينَ.
4 وَأُغْلِقُ عَلَى الْمِصْرِيِّينَ فِي يَدِ مَوْلًى قَاسٍ، فَيَتَسَلَّطُ عَلَيْهِمْ مَلِكٌ عَزِيزٌ، يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ.
5 وَتُنَشَّفُ الْمِيَاهُ مِنَ الْبَحْرِ، وَيَجِفُّ النَّهْرُ وَيَيْبَسُ.
6 وَتُنْتِنُ الأَنْهَارُ، وَتَضْعُفُ وَتَجِفُّ سَوَاقِي مِصْرَ، وَيَتْلَفُ الْقَصَبُ وَالأَسَلُ.
7 وَالرِّيَاضُ عَلَى النِّيلِ عَلَى حَافَةِ النِّيلِ، وَكُلُّ مَزْرَعَةٍ عَلَى النِّيلِ تَيْبَسُ وَتَتَبَدَّدُ وَلاَ تَكُونُ.
8 وَالصَّيَّادُونَ يَئِنُّونَ، وَكُلُّ الَّذِينَ يُلْقُونَ شِصًّا فِي النِّيلِ يَنُوحُونَ. وَالَّذِينَ يَبْسُطُونَ شَبَكَةً عَلَى وَجْهِ الْمِيَاهِ يَحْزَنُونَ،
9 وَيَخْزَى الَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ الْكَتَّانَ الْمُمَشَّطَ، وَالَّذِينَ يَحِيكُونَ الأَنْسِجَةَ الْبَيْضَاءَ.
10 وَتَكُونُ عُمُدُهَا مَسْحُوقَةً، وَكُلُّ الْعَامِلِينَ بِالأُجْرَةِ مُكْتَئِبِي النَّفْسِ.
11 إِنَّ رُؤَسَاءَ صُوعَنَ أَغْبِيَاءُ! حُكَمَاءُ مُشِيرِي فِرْعَوْنَ مَشُورَتُهُمْ بَهِيمِيَّةٌ! كَيْفَ تَقُولُونَ لِفِرْعَوْنَ: «أَنَا ابْنُ حُكَمَاءَ، ابْنُ مُلُوكٍ قُدَمَاءَ»؟
12 فَأَيْنَ هُمْ حُكَمَاؤُكَ؟ فَلْيُخْبِرُوكَ. لِيَعْرِفُوا مَاذَا قَضَى بِهِ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ عَلَى مِصْرَ.
13 رُؤَسَاءُ صُوعَنَ صَارُوا أَغْبِيَاءَ. رُؤَسَاءُ نُوفَ انْخَدَعُوا. وَأَضَلَّ مِصْرَ وُجُوهُ أَسْبَاطِهَا.
14 مَزَجَ الرَّبُّ فِي وَسَطِهَا رُوحَ غَيٍّ، فَأَضَلُّوا مِصْرَ فِي كُلِّ عَمَلِهَا، كَتَرَنُّحِ السَّكْرَانِ فِي قَيْئِهِ.
15 فَلاَ يَكُونُ لِمِصْرَ عَمَلٌ يَعْمَلُهُ رَأْسٌ أَوْ ذَنَبٌ، نَخْلَةٌ أَوْ أَسَلَةٌ.
16 فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ تَكُونُ مِصْرُ كَالنِّسَاءِ، فَتَرْتَعِدُ وَتَرْجُفُ مِنْ هَزَّةِ يَدِ رَبِّ الْجُنُودِ الَّتِي يَهُزُّهَا عَلَيْهَا.
17 وَتَكُونُ أَرْضُ يَهُوذَا رُعْبًا لِمِصْرَ. كُلُّ مَنْ تَذَكَّرَهَا يَرْتَعِبُ مِنْ أَمَامِ قَضَاءِ رَبِّ الْجُنُودِ الَّذِي يَقْضِي بِهِ عَلَيْهَا.
18 فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ يَكُونُ فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ خَمْسُ مُدُنٍ تَتَكَلَّمُ بِلُغَةِ كَنْعَانَ وَتَحْلِفُ لِرَبِّ الْجُنُودِ، يُقَالُ لإِحْدَاهَا «مَدِينَةُ الشَّمْسِ».
19 فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ يَكُونُ مَذْبَحٌ لِلرَّبِّ فِي وَسَطِ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ، وَعَمُودٌ لِلرَّبِّ عِنْدَ تُخْمِهَا.
20 فَيَكُونُ عَلاَمَةً وَشَهَادَةً لِرَبِّ الْجُنُودِ فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ. لأَنَّهُمْ يَصْرُخُونَ إِلَى الرَّبِّ بِسَبَبِ الْمُضَايِقِينَ، فَيُرْسِلُ لَهُمْ مُخَلِّصًا وَمُحَامِيًا وَيُنْقِذُهُمْ.
21 فَيُعْرَفُ الرَّبُّ فِي مِصْرَ، وَيَعْرِفُ الْمِصْرِيُّونَ الرَّبَّ فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ، وَيُقَدِّمُونَ ذَبِيحَةً وَتَقْدِمَةً، وَيَنْذُرُونَ لِلرَّبِّ نَذْرًا وَيُوفُونَ بِهِ.
22 وَيَضْرِبُ الرَّبُّ مِصْرَ ضَارِبًا فَشَافِيًا، فَيَرْجِعُونَ إِلَى الرَّبِّ فَيَسْتَجِيبُ لَهُمْ وَيَشْفِيهِمْ.
23 فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ تَكُونُ سِكَّةٌ مِنْ مِصْرَ إِلَى أَشُّورَ، فَيَجِيءُ الأَشُّورِيُّونَ إِلَى مِصْرَ وَالْمِصْرِيُّونَ إِلَى أَشُّورَ، وَيَعْبُدُ الْمِصْرِيُّونَ مَعَ الأَشُّورِيِّينَ.
24 فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ يَكُونُ إِسْرَائِيلُ ثُلُثًا لِمِصْرَ وَلأَشُّورَ، بَرَكَةً فِي الأَرْضِ،
25 بِهَا يُبَارِكُ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ قَائِلاً: «مُبَارَكٌ شَعْبِي مِصْرُ، وَعَمَلُ يَدَيَّ أَشُّورُ، وَمِيرَاثِي إِسْرَائِيلُ».*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 فبراير 2011)

*ابونا بالمون قديس عظيم جدا
انا شفته بنفسي في كنيسته في جنيفا بالسويس
وشفت معجزات له كتيره مقدرش انساها
وهسأل صديقه ليا في السويس عشان اتأكد
لأن نفس الكلام ده سمعته من كام يوم 
بس مره عن ابونا فانوس ومره عن الانبا يؤانس
ميرسي ليك يا جون​*


----------



## tasoni queena (3 فبراير 2011)

العدرا دايما معانا فى كل وقت


----------



## ماجو2010 (3 فبراير 2011)

يا جماعة طبعآ ظهور أمنا العذراء دى بركه كبيرة لكل أنسان
بس انا لسة مكلمة ابونا بالمون فى كنستة وهو فعلآ بركة كبيرة
لكن الكلام دة ليس له أساس من الصحة على حد تعبيرة
دة كلامه
يعنى أشاعات 
ممكن نعمل كده فعلآ لكن للبركة منحولش نمشى ورا اى أشاعات
صلو من أجل مصر ومن أجلى


----------



## johna&jesus (3 فبراير 2011)

على فكرة لو  دهنت بالزيت على باب بيتك مش هيحصلك حاجة  هتاخد بركة من الزيت
والاشاعات دى مكلفتش حد اى حاجة  دى رساله وقولت اوصلها
يعنى مش مستاهله  اى حد يقول ملهاش لازم او ليها لازم
اللى عايز يعمل كدا يعمل واللى مش عايز  يكتفى بقراءة الموضوع ويتفضل  ومش محتاجين للرد بتاعه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> على فكرة لو  دهنت بالزيت على باب بيتك مش هيحصلك حاجة  هتاخد بركة من الزيت
> والاشاعات دى مكلفتش حد اى حاجة  دى رساله وقولت اوصلها
> يعنى مش مستاهله  اى حد يقول ملهاش لازم او ليها لازم
> اللى عايز يعمل كدا يعمل واللى مش عايز  يكتفى بقراءة الموضوع ويتفضل  ومش محتاجين للرد بتاعه




_*اسف ياحبي لو فهمت كلامي غلط
مش اقصد ع موضوعك ورسالتك انها ملهاش لزمه
اقصد نشر كلام زي ده في وقت صعب زي ده
وللاسف ناس كتير بتصدق اي حاجه دلوقتي
ع العموم انا هحذف ردي عشان مش تزعل
واسف مره تانيه​*_


----------



## johna&jesus (3 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> _*اسف ياحبي لو فهمت كلامي غلط*_
> _*مش اقصد ع موضوعك ورسالتك انها ملهاش لزمه*_
> _*اقصد نشر كلام زي ده في وقت صعب زي ده*_
> _*وللاسف ناس كتير بتصدق اي حاجه دلوقتي*_
> ...


 مش هرد عليك هنا لينا ميل يلمنا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> مش هرد عليك هنا لينا ميل يلمنا




*اخاف يعني ولا ايه ياواد​*


----------



## govany shenoda (3 فبراير 2011)

بلاش خناق هنا وبعدين تحدفو بعض بلحجاره
ههههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (3 فبراير 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> بلاش خناق هنا وبعدين تحدفو بعض بلحجاره
> ههههههههههههه


_*اديك  ضحكت علينا الاجانب*_
_*ينفع كدا*_
_*لا تخافى يا تانت *_
_*المظاهرات سلمية :a63::a63:*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *اخاف يعني ولا ايه ياواد​*


:hlp::hlp::hlp:


----------



## ماجو2010 (3 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> على فكرة لو دهنت بالزيت على باب بيتك مش هيحصلك حاجة هتاخد بركة من الزيت
> والاشاعات دى مكلفتش حد اى حاجة دى رساله وقولت اوصلها
> يعنى مش مستاهله اى حد يقول ملهاش لازم او ليها لازم
> اللى عايز يعمل كدا يعمل واللى مش عايز يكتفى بقراءة الموضوع ويتفضل ومش محتاجين للرد بتاعه


 
طبعآ لو دهنت بالزيت هتاخد بركة من الزيت
بس انا بوصل صوت ابونا بالمون نفسة لأنى أتصلت به على التليفون وقال الكلام دة محصلش
انا مقصدش موضوعك ولا كلامك
وعرفة كويس انك قصدك تعرف اخوتك بحاجه عرفتها
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## govany shenoda (3 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*اديك ضحكت علينا الاجانب*_
> _*ينفع كدا*_
> _*لا تخافى يا تانت *_
> _*المظاهرات سلمية :a63::a63:*_​


 ماهي في الاول بتبقي سلميه
وبعد كده عينك ماتوف الا النور:act23::budo:


----------



## govany shenoda (3 فبراير 2011)

ماجو2010 قال:


> طبعآ لو دهنت بالزيت هتاخد بركة من الزيت
> بس انا بوصل صوت ابونا بالمون نفسة لأنى أتصلت به على التليفون وقال الكلام دة محصلش
> انا مقصدش موضوعك ولا كلامك
> وعرفة كويس انك قصدك تعرف اخوتك بحاجه عرفتها
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 مين مزعلك يااختي قوليلي بس:act23:
 اوعي يكون خطيب بنتي :gun:
ماهي البنت مقلتش حاجه من عندها
هي اتصلت ابونا وبتقول الرساله الي قالهلها ابونا


----------



## johna&jesus (3 فبراير 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> ماهي في الاول بتبقي سلميه
> وبعد كده عينك ماتوف الا النور:act23::budo:


_*شامم ريحة ضرب قريب زى اللى بيحصل فى التحرير صح 30:30:*_​​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 فبراير 2011)

ماجو2010 قال:


> طبعآ لو دهنت بالزيت هتاخد بركة من الزيت
> بس انا بوصل صوت ابونا بالمون نفسة لأنى أتصلت به على التليفون وقال الكلام دة محصلش
> انا مقصدش موضوعك ولا كلامك
> وعرفة كويس انك قصدك تعرف اخوتك بحاجه عرفتها
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


_*اسف لو كلامى  ضايقك *_
_*ونورتى بمشركتيك*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 فبراير 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> مين مزعلك يااختي قوليلي بس:act23:
> اوعي يكون خطيب بنتي :gun:
> ماهي البنت مقلتش حاجه من عندها
> هي اتصلت ابونا وبتقول الرساله الي قالهلها ابونا


_*خطيب بنتيك طفش :new6::new6::new6:*_​


----------



## govany shenoda (3 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*خطيب بنتيك طفش :new6::new6::new6:*_​


طفش ولا اخدوه اسير في التحرير:act31:
ربنا يرجعك لينا بلسلامه يامايكل
عشان متفرحش فينا الناس:99:


----------



## johna&jesus (3 فبراير 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> طفش ولا اخدوه اسير في التحرير:act31:
> ربنا يرجعك لينا بلسلامه يامايكل
> عشان متفرحش فينا الناس:99:


 :94::94::94:تقريبا اتاخد علشان يطفش من الجوازة:gy0000::gy0000:


----------



## govany shenoda (3 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> :94::94::94:تقريبا اتاخد علشان يطفش من الجوازة:gy0000::gy0000:


الجوازه ديه ناس كتير بتسعي ليها :new6::new6::new6:
ده معها اقامه في المانيا
ده بيدفعو عليها فلوس كتير دلوقتي 
ومش لقينها كتير
وهو مش عاوز يطفش من الجوازه ولا حاجه
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (3 فبراير 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> الجوازه ديه ناس كتير بتسعي ليها :new6::new6::new6:
> ده معها اقامه في المانيا
> ده بيدفعو عليها فلوس كتير دلوقتي
> ومش لقينها كتير
> ...


_*:new6: لو كدا يبقى ليه حق طبعا ميطفش من الجواز   عندكيش عيله تانيه *_
_*وتكسبى فيا ثواب:2::2: *_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 فبراير 2011)

*انتوا بتقطعوا في فروتي وانا مش هنا
وايه ياعم جون باصصلي في الجوازه كمان
وملكش دعوه بحماتي دي ملاك ابعد عنها احسن لك​*


----------



## johna&jesus (4 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *انتوا بتقطعوا في فروتي وانا مش هنا​*
> *وايه ياعم جون باصصلي في الجوازه كمان*
> 
> *وملكش دعوه بحماتي دي ملاك ابعد عنها احسن لك*​


 ملاك:new6::new6: حلال عليك يا عم  :bomb::bomb:


----------



## govany shenoda (4 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *انتوا بتقطعوا في فروتي وانا مش هنا​*
> *وايه ياعم جون باصصلي في الجوازه كمان*
> 
> *وملكش دعوه بحماتي دي ملاك ابعد عنها احسن لك*​


 ميرسي يامايكل
ربنا يخليك ليا يا خطيب بنتي:yaka:
بس اوعي تكون حماتي ملاك زي الفليم
مش عاوزه افهمك صح:act23:


----------



## govany shenoda (4 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ملاك:new6::new6: حلال عليك يا عم :bomb::bomb:


 ايوه ملاك مش عجبك:nunu0000::nunu0000:
انت هتفجرنا ولا ايه


----------



## tamav maria (4 فبراير 2011)

اشكرك جون للخير
شفاعة الست العذرا تكون 
مع مسيحين مصر


----------



## johna&jesus (4 فبراير 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> ايوه ملاك مش عجبك:nunu0000::nunu0000:
> انت هتفجرنا ولا ايه


*انا خايف عليكى مش انتى قولتى ايه  فوق بصى *​ 




govany shenoda قال:


> ميرسي يامايكل
> ربنا يخليك ليا يا خطيب بنتي:yaka:
> بس اوعي تكون حماتي ملاك زي الفليم
> مش عاوزه افهمك صح:act23:


* وهو المطلوب اثباته يعنى انا خايف عليكى مش اكتر *​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 فبراير 2011)

netta قال:


> اشكرك جون للخير
> شفاعة الست العذرا تكون
> مع مسيحين مصر


* مرسى يا نيتا  نورتى*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ملاك:new6::new6: حلال عليك يا عم  :bomb::bomb:



*أتهد يا واد احسن لك​*


govany shenoda قال:


> ميرسي يامايكل
> ربنا يخليك ليا يا خطيب بنتي:yaka:
> بس اوعي تكون حماتي ملاك زي الفليم
> مش عاوزه افهمك صح:act23:



*عيب عليكي يا حماتي
تعرفي عني كده :thnk0001:​*


govany shenoda قال:


> ايوه ملاك مش عجبك:nunu0000::nunu0000:
> انت هتفجرنا ولا ايه



*ربنا يستر يا حماتي*​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *أتهد يا واد احسن لك*​ وانا مالى انت تخاف منها وتجيلى انا :act31::act31: اتشطرعليها شكلها قويه ياواد يامايكل:vava::vava:
> 
> 
> *عيب عليكي يا حماتي*
> ...


 قول يا رب يا ميكى:nunu0000::nunu0000:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> قول يا رب يا ميكى:nunu0000::nunu0000:




*يارب يا ميكي leasantr​*


----------



## govany shenoda (4 فبراير 2011)

كفايه بقي لحد كده الموضوع باظ


----------

